# Is there a metalworker who could fashion:



## Benchwayze (11 Jun 2016)

A router plate from 10 mm thick aluminium sheet?

To suit an Elu 177E or clone; with aperture reducing rings would be nice.

With an ally-plate, I would consider more use of an inverted router. I'd try a hand made one, but it's going to look better machined.
Is there anyone in the West Mids? Beer tokens or other barter will be forthcoming. :wink: 

Cheers

John


----------



## Woodchips2 (11 Jun 2016)

Trend do one http://www.trenddirectuk.com/rti-plate? ... GwodzJAPxg if nobody volunteers John. Price brings tears to my eyes  

Regards Keith


----------



## marcros (11 Jun 2016)

There are drawings on the old (ancient) group buy thread if it helps. It was by dibs-h but I haven't seen him post for a long time. 

May be worth a wanted add for one of the group buy plates- there may well be one that somebody never got around to fitting.


----------

